# what's the grade?



## edj1963 (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm saying low-mid...

What say you?


----------



## banjags (Feb 1, 2008)

I think I would say mid... as both side of the fingers should be same without any large gaps. 

This is an ebay is it not... looks familiar. If I recall it was over priced too.


----------



## edj1963 (Feb 1, 2008)

yeah its ebay..

no bids as of yet....to much though. 8.75" square looks like less than six" of fingers minus however many 1/8 inch spans between the foils.... yep...not a good deal. 

of course as Au approaches 1k an Oz its gonna get worse




:roll:


----------



## Never_Evil (Feb 2, 2008)

I would say there is no more than maybe 1 gram of fingers there. $30 would be my max bid.


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 2, 2008)

The board is the heavy thick kind too. 

Low-mid for sure.

Steve


----------



## eagle2 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hes going to want $20-30 for shipping.


----------



## Jim's24K (Feb 3, 2008)

And someone will probably pay the price and buy the overpriced stuff, that is why we are lucky to be part of this forum and know what is what. Thank you for allowing me to be here and learn, and save me from making many costly mistakes.


----------



## eagle2 (Feb 3, 2008)

I admit the gleam of yellow has blinded me in the past, and I still have to struggle against it.

Al


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello everybody.
Greetings from Norway.
I have found a box full of PCU- Intel Pentium PRO- approx 180 CPU's of theese.
the grade ? and how to pick them apart. They look brand new and very heavy.


----------



## eagle2 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hello qio


Greetings from Kansas.

If they are Pentium Pros, they are one of the best as to value.

The best thing for you to do is study the tutorials here, in the forum, before you decide how to process them.

Al


----------

